# Is the 5200 a "mid range" bike?



## jgilmore0 (Apr 30, 2006)

Has anyone been on the Trek website lately? With the arrival of the Madone, the 5200 bike is now classed as mid range. Is this purely just to push sales of the Madone by Trek, or did they send out the USPS team on "mid range" bikes for the last few years?


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

*Nothing to sneeze at...*

I bought one of the first 5200's when they came out in the early 1990's. At the time, it was the state of the art in carbon fiber frames and stayed so until the Madones came out. I still have my 5200, now with updated Ultegra-10 components. It still rides quite nicely.

Check out: http://www.chainreaction.com/oclvhistory.htm

So, I'd say, yes, the 5200 is now a more mid-range bike, but only because higher-range bikes have come around to push it down, much like LCD and plasma TVs have made CRT's "lower-range."


----------



## jgilmore0 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re:*

That's a fair point. I just wonder how much better a Madone really is over a 5200. I got my 5200 in 2002 and still extremely happy with it. I attach a photo of it, I still consider it to be fairly high end.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't think there's anything "mid range" about it per se really. It may be midrange in the Trek _carbon_ line, but it's still a very nice bike. 

If it's too mid range for you, I'd happy trade you for my 2200. hehe


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

jgilmore0 said:


> That's a fair point. I just wonder how much better a Madone really is over a 5200. I got my 5200 in 2002 and still extremely happy with it. I attach a photo of it, I still consider it to be fairly high end.



That's a SWEET 5200!!!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Economics 101.*

Terms like "mid-range" are created and applied by marketing teams. Among other things, it's supposed to make 5200 owners feel bad and run out to buy a Madone. If a good number of 5200 owners do just that, the 5200 down-talking strategy will have paid off and someone in the Trek marketing department is going to get a pat on the back. When you sell stuff no one really needs, you have to create the desire for the new product one way or another.


----------



## Cyclesafe (Jan 29, 2006)

I like to think of my 5200 as the lowest of the high end bikes. Carbon 110 would be an improvement over 120, Dura-Ace would be an improvement over Ultegra, but for a less than elite rider it's still carbon and it's still high end Shimano without fast-wearing titanium componetry. And we get DT Swiss hubs! I paid $2400 in 2004. I think I'd have to spend a thousand more than this to noticeably improve my ride.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I ride a 2001 Trek5200 and it has served me very well. I've been considering component and wheel upgrades recently so shopping I went. A trip to my LBS indicated that the equivalent spec'd bike as my 2001 5200 with full Ultegra Drive train is now the Madone 5.2. The current ('06) 5200 is not spec'd with full Ultegra. But the 120 OCLV frame appears to be very similar to my frame.

The question I am facing is; do I spend money to upgrade to the new Ultegra 10Spd groupo and upgrade my wheels (from Rolf Vector comps ...cough), or sell my bike and pay thye difference to get into a new '06 Madone 5.2? It would probably cost a little more to sell my bike and upgrade, but the Madone frame is alleged to be an upgrade to my older '01 OCLV frame. ...Not to mention, It's just FUN getting a new ride. You know? Gary


----------



## jgilmore0 (Apr 30, 2006)

*To upgrade or not?*

A tricky one. On one hand it seems a lot of money to buy a complete new bike, although anyone can appreciate having a new ride. I reckon you would end up with a better specced bike (and for cheaper) going down the upgrade route. You have to look at what components the Madone comes with. For instance I upgraded my wheels from Bontrager Race Lites to Ksyriums recently and can really see the difference.


----------



## sjonesextreme (Aug 2, 2004)

*5200 vs. Madone*

I also have a 5200 (1994 vintage) and have made many upgrades including 9spd, threadless fork/heaset, Mavic Ksyriums. My biggest limitation is the 1" headset. :mad2: The frame has been replaced twice by Trek : 1 - Warranty (Cracked BB) and 1 - Crash Program (Hit an insane Beagle and broke Der. hanger). Newer 5200s will handle better because of the larger head tube. However.........

I rode a Madone 5.9 in the summer of 2004 and have not rode a better bike since.:thumbsup: It is IMHO the best ride out there; Stiff, Comfortable, Light and comes with a lifetime frame warranty and represents 7 Straight American Victories at the TDF. What more could you ask in a dream bike?

Madone vs. 5200 is no contest. The one piece top tube/head tube and rear A-stays add a lot to the bikes climbing abilities and prowess on fast decents. The 5200 is a fine bike, but the Madone is noticably better. I REALLY WANT ONE.

The only other bike I would consider is the somewhat new Scott CR1. It is very light and from what I hear very comfortable. It has a fairly tall head tube compared to the Treks, so if you are looking for more than a 1-1.5" drop from saddle to bars you may have to go with the Trek.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

The 5200/5500 frame is still a high end bike.

Now they just have a super-duper-high-end bike.

The prices have certainly gone up to support this theory!


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

I went back and forth between the Trek 5200 and 5.2. In talking with LBS guys, I noticed how their is a declining yield curve when it comes to spending more once you hit about the $2400 mark. Thus, for me the $2,400 mark represents the market "sweet spot" where you get the biggest bang (value) for your dollar. In addition, the $600 or so that I saved in buying the 5200 over the 5.2 goes a long way toward either upgrading components later or buying a second set of high end wheels.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

stratos said:


> I went back and forth between the Trek 5200 and 5.2. In talking with LBS guys, I noticed how their is a declining yield curve when it comes to spending more once you hit about the $2400 mark. Thus, for me the $2,400 mark represents the market "sweet spot" where you get the biggest bang (value) for your dollar. In addition, the $600 or so that I saved in buying the 5200 over the 5.2 goes a long way toward either upgrading components later or buying a second set of high end wheels.



I paid $2700 for my madone 5.2 9 spd ultegra. this was right before the 10 spd rear came out.


----------



## sjonesextreme (Aug 2, 2004)

*5200 vs. 5.2 Madone*

There are many bike shops around the country that are having trouble getting rid of their "high end" bikes and Madones are no exception to this. A local shop near me has reduced the price of a 5.2 T to $2,680 and there are even better deals out therer if you look around.

The 2007 models will be out soon and the shops do not want to hold over the 2006 models.

My recommendation would be to find a good deal on a 5.2. It's a better bike than the 5200 and I have heard that Bontrager purchased the rights to build Rolf wheels so you are basically getting Rolf wheels with your Madone. Pretty good for the money I would say.

If the $2,500 price point is too high, perhaps you can talk you local dealer down on the 5200 as well.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

sjonesextreme said:


> There are many bike shops around the country that are having trouble getting rid of their "high end" bikes and Madones are no exception to this. A local shop near me has reduced the price of a 5.2 T to $2,680 and there are even better deals out therer if you look around.
> 
> The 2007 models will be out soon and the shops do not want to hold over the 2006 models.
> 
> ...


When do 2007 Models become available typically? Isn't it around fall usually?


----------



## sjonesextreme (Aug 2, 2004)

*5200 vs. 5.2 Madone*

I don't have the complete inside scoop, but my LBS told me they were preparing their
2007 order now. I assume it takes a couple of months to turn around. There are already pictures of 2007 bikes on the web if you look hard enough. 

For example go to http://stadiumbike.com/index.cfm
Also check out http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release_html_b1?release_id=110281

Remember, a lot of bike shops do not deal in a ton of high end bikes an some may have a few 5200s and Madones just hanging around. 

Good luck.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

sjonesextreme said:


> The 2007 models will be out soon and the shops do not want to hold over the 2006 models.


Most shops don't care, actually, as most of the 2007 models will be carryovers from 2006, with paint being the only real change.



sjonesextreme said:


> If the $2,500 price point is too high, perhaps you can talk you local dealer down on the 5200 as well.


Be careful, though....if you treat the sale like a used-car deal, expect to get treated as such....


----------



## sjonesextreme (Aug 2, 2004)

*5200 vs. 5.2 Madone*



> Be careful, though....if you treat the sale like a used-car deal, expect to get treated as such....


I could not agree more with WhiskeyNovember. As cycling enthusiasts we have to pay some patronage to our LBS, otherwise they may not be around and we'll all be riding WalMart bikes:cryin: Even with discounts of 15% off retail your LBS is still making a small profit and hopefully engendering your for future repairs, parts and supplies purchases.:thumbsup:


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

I agree that we should support our LBS, but it is not always that simple. In this globalized world some of us come and go across borders regularly. Who is your LBS then? As someone about to emmigrate to Denmark from Canada, I found myself shopping for my 5200 with the opening line "I'm sure you offer good after sales service, but I'm moving to Denmark in a month or so." In the end I printed the best adds from the USA stores I could find on-line, went into my various LBS' and said "Here is what I can get if I drive across the border; care to save me the trip if it is worth your while?" One store did just this by ordering in a 62 cm 5200 which they didn't have in stock anyway, gave me a 20% discount on MSRP, and I'm sure still turned a profit. Were I to be staying in Vancouver would I have been so aggressive? Don't think so.


----------

